# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Πρόβλημα με APC SMART UPS 3000

## olorin

Γεια σας.
Έχω ένα APC SMART UPS 3000 το οποίο πέρνει 16 μπαταρίες 12βολτες. Τις άλλαξα με νέες γιατί δεν κρφάταγε το ρεύμα που έδινε...Μόλις τελείωσα και το έβαλα στη πρίζα μου έριξε το γενικό. Αποσυνδέω τα 2 rack των μπαταριών απο το UPS ,βαζω πρίζα και δεν ρίχνει ασφάλεια.Οι μπαταρίες βγαζουν περίππου 105 V στο κάθε rack.Δεν έχουν πρόβλημα αυτές...Το UPS έπαιζε πρίν.Το μόνο που έκανα ήταν να αλλάξω μπαταρίες...Επίσης,με συνδεμενες μπαταριες χωρίς πρίζα, παταω το τεστ ,κάνει ενα μπιπ το UPS και ανοίγει (φυσαει ο ανεμιστηρας του) αλλά δεν μου ανάβουν καθόλου τα ledακια ούτε μου βγαζει ρεύμα σε άλλη συσκευη...Έχετε καμια ιδεα τι συμβαινει;

----------


## klik

Σύνδεσε τις σωστά.Φρόντισε να μην βραχυκυκλώνουν ακροδέκτες με σασί.
Ο γενικός δεν πέφτει διότι είναι διακόπτης. Και 1000Α να περάσουν μέσα του, θα λιώσει αλλά θα σταθεί στο ύψος του.
Τώρα αν έπεσε ασφάλεια ή αντιηλεκτροπληξιακό, δεν ξέρω, δεν είμαι μάντης.

----------

vasilimertzani (24-12-15)

----------


## leosedf

Κι εγώ κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα στο σασί σκέφτομαι, άνοιξε το και ψάξε μέσα μην έχει κάνει κάποιο μαύρισμα στο σασί (από εκεί θα καταλάβεις) η αν βλέπεις ότι ακουμπάει πουθενά.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Με σασι δεν νομιζω ,καποια λαθος συνδεσμολογια φανταζομαι.


Στάλθηκε απο το iphone 7 μου.

----------


## olorin

Παιδιά μαύρισμα δεν είδα πουθενα....Οι μπαταρίες ειναι σωστά συνδεδεμένες....Αυτό φαινόταν από την αρχή αφού το κάθε πακέτο με τις 8 μπαταρίες μου έδινε κοντά 100 v...αρα αποκλείεται απο κει καποια ζημια....

----------


## leosedf

12 μπαταρίες είναι τουλάχιστον 120V

----------


## olorin

> 12 μπαταρίες είναι τουλάχιστον 120V


Σύνολο είναι 16 μπαταρίες. Έχει 2 racks με 8 μπαταρίες το καθένα.
Το κάθε rack μου δίνει γύρω στα 100 V ( 8 μπαταρίες χ 12 v = 96 V)

----------


## leosedf

A οκ δικό μου λάθος.

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι το σχέδιο του.

----------


## olorin

ξερεις που συγκεκριμένα να κοιτάξω;;;που είναι πιο πιθανόν να οφείλεται αυτο που κανει να ριχνει το γενικό

----------


## leosedf

Αν σου πω δεν έχω ιδέα, θα κοιτούσα αρχικά την είσοδο ρεύματος προς το UPS και τα εξαρτήματα εκεί τριγύρω.

----------


## olorin

> Αν σου πω δεν έχω ιδέα, θα κοιτούσα αρχικά την είσοδο ρεύματος προς το UPS και τα εξαρτήματα εκεί τριγύρω.


Σ'ευχαριστώ...Θα το κοιτάξω και θα ενημερώσω!

----------


## Thansavv

Γεια σου Θανάση.
Οι μπαταρίες ήταν σίγουρα συνδεδεμένες όλες σε σειρά ή μήπως η συνδεσμολογία τους ήταν μικτή?
Είναι δύο ξεχωριστά rack μπαταριών? Καμιά φωτογραφία υπάρχει?

----------


## klik

> ξερεις που συγκεκριμένα να κοιτάξω;;;που είναι πιο πιθανόν να οφείλεται αυτο που κανει να ριχνει το γενικό


 μήπως να μας δείξεις φωτογραφία από αυτόν τον γενικό;

----------


## vasilimertzani

καπως εχω μπερδδευτει.3000 με 16 μπαταριες?
αυτες παιρνουν και μεσαια ληψη.ριξε μια ματια  αν εχεις κανει σωστη τοποθετηση.

----------


## olorin

Λοιπόν..Έβγαλα τις μπαταριες και τις ξαναεβαλα...Τώρα δεν πέφτει το ρεύμα...Αναβουν και καποια led αλλά μου πεταει κάποιου είδους λάθος:

ups.jpg

Βγαζει ότι είναι αφόρτιστες οι μπαταρίες(δεν τις φορτίζει) και δεν δίνει ρεύμα έξω....Τώρα αν έχω βαλει τις μπαταρίες σωστα δεν ειμαι 100% σίγουρος....αλλά θυμαμαι ότι όπως τις έβγαλα έτσι και τις έβαλα....Εν τω μεταξύ ψάχνω στο internet να δω πως τοποθετούνται οι μπαταρίες αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι σχετικό...Αυτη τη στιγμή είναι όλες σε σειρά!!
ups2.jpg

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Λοιπόν..Έβγαλα τις μπαταριες και τις ξαναεβαλα...Τώρα δεν πέφτει το ρεύμα...Αναβουν και καποια led αλλά μου πεταει κάποιου είδους λάθος:
> 
> ups.jpg
> 
> Βγαζει ότι είναι αφόρτιστες οι μπαταρίες(δεν τις φορτίζει) και δεν δίνει ρεύμα έξω....Τώρα αν έχω βαλει τις μπαταρίες σωστα δεν ειμαι 100% σίγουρος....αλλά θυμαμαι ότι όπως τις έβγαλα έτσι και τις έβαλα....Εν τω μεταξύ ψάχνω στο internet να δω πως τοποθετούνται οι μπαταρίες αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι σχετικό...Αυτη τη στιγμή είναι όλες σε σειρά!!
> ups2.jpg


ΜΙσες δουλειες κανεις ρε Θαναση.Εβγαλες τις μισες μπαταριες και φαινεται σωστα συνδεσμολογια.Τραβα και τις επομενες.

----------


## Thansavv

Εκεί που είναι το καλώδιο με το θερμοσυστελλόμενο μήπως έχει καμιά ασφάλεια?

----------


## olorin

IMG_20151229_182832.jpg
IMG_20151229_183001.jpg

Κατω απο τα θερμοσυστελλώμενα ειναι ασφάλειες...ειναι οκ....
και το 2ο πακετο μπαταριων ειναι οκ

----------


## xsterg

μετρα τις μπαταριες μια μια με την βοηθεις ενος ικανου φορτιου.
διπλοτσεκαρε (τριπλοτσεκαρε) πολικοτητες και ταση ολης της συστοιχιας. μετρα την και συνολικα με ικανο φορτιο.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Πες μας και πως εχουν συνδεθει τα δυο συρταρια μεταξυ τους και με το ups

Στάλθηκε απο το iphone 7 μου.

----------


## olorin

Οι μπαταρίες είναι όλες οκ παιδιά.Τις μέτρησα ειναι ενταξει...
Στο UPS καταλήγουν και από τα 2 racks 204 V.
Τα συρτάρια είναι συνδεδεμένα σε σειρά μεταξύ τους.

----------


## olorin

Καμιά βοήθεια παιδιά;

----------


## xsterg

> Οι μπαταρίες είναι όλες οκ παιδιά.Τις μέτρησα ειναι ενταξει...
> Στο UPS καταλήγουν και από τα 2 racks 204 V.
> Τα συρτάρια είναι συνδεδεμένα σε σειρά μεταξύ τους.


πως τις μετρησες και με τι τις μετρησες?

----------


## Thansavv

Θανάση απ ότι είδα το ενδεικτικό σημαίνει εσωτερικό σφάλμα στο UPS.
Οπότε κοίταξε (και μύρισε) μέσα στο ups πρώτα για καμιά καμένη ασφάλεια ή τρανζίστορ.

----------


## olorin

Παιδιά το UPS δούλευε κανονικά πριν αλλαχτούν οι μπαταρίες απλά όταν κοβόταν το ρεύμα δεν κρατούσε σχεδον καθολου το ρεύμα από τις μπαταρίες.
Κάποια μ@κακία πρέπει να χω κάνει στη σύνδεση των μπαταριών....γιατί δε θυμάμαι σίγουρα αν ήταν σε σειρά συνδεμενες....ψάχνω στο net μπας και βρω πως συνδέονται σωστά οι μπαταρίες αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι......
Xsterg τις μέτρησα μία μία με το πολύμετρο...όταν είπες με κάποιο φορτίο δεν <<κατάλαβα>> ακριβώς τι εννοείς....απλώς οι μπαταρίες είναι καινούριες....δεν μπορεί να έχουν θέμα αυτές!

----------


## vasilimertzani

Μετρησες 204.ποσα ακρα βγαζει το ups να συνδεθουνε με τις μπαταριες;

----------


## olorin

> Μετρησες 204.ποσα ακρα βγαζει το ups να συνδεθουνε με τις μπαταριες;



2 άκρα
Τα 2 rack επίσης συνδέονται μεταξύ τους με ένα καλώδιο.

----------


## Thansavv

> Παιδιά το UPS δούλευε κανονικά πριν αλλαχτούν οι μπαταρίες απλά όταν κοβόταν το ρεύμα δεν κρατούσε σχεδον καθολου το ρεύμα από τις μπαταρίες.
> Κάποια μ@κακία πρέπει να χω κάνει στη σύνδεση των μπαταριών....γιατί δε θυμάμαι σίγουρα αν ήταν σε σειρά συνδεμενες....ψάχνω στο net μπας και βρω πως συνδέονται σωστά οι μπαταρίες αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι......
> Xsterg τις μέτρησα μία μία με το πολύμετρο...όταν είπες με κάποιο φορτίο δεν <<κατάλαβα>> ακριβώς τι εννοείς....απλώς οι μπαταρίες είναι καινούριες....δεν μπορεί να έχουν θέμα αυτές!


Απ' ότι φαίνεται εδώ *http://vse.kz/topic/648486-komplekt-...-dlia-ibp-apc/ ,* οι μπαταρίες είναι σωστά συνδεδεμένες σε σειρά.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Παιδιά το UPS δούλευε κανονικά πριν αλλαχτούν οι μπαταρίες απλά όταν κοβόταν το ρεύμα δεν κρατούσε σχεδον καθολου το ρεύμα από τις μπαταρίες.
> Xsterg τις μέτρησα μία μία με το πολύμετρο...*όταν είπες με κάποιο φορτίο δεν <<κατάλαβα>> ακριβώς τι εννοείς*....απλώς οι μπαταρίες είναι καινούριες....δεν μπορεί να έχουν θέμα αυτές!


Το πολύμετρο π.χ. μπορεί να σου δείχνει για κάθε μπαταρία ότι δήθεν είναι "τέλεια" και να δείχνει 12 - 13 βολτ.

Όμως και μια κακιά μπαταρία μπορεί να δείξει και πάλι 12 -13 βολτ μετά από φόρτιση 
Γιαυτό σου είπαν να το δοκιμάσεις με φορτίο π.χ. μια λάμπα προβολέα αυτοκινήτου 

Η κακιά μπαταρία στο φορτίο της λάμπας θα δείξει αμέσως πάπαλα π.χ. αμέσως θα πέσει στα 10 βολτ ή και στα 9 βολτ 
Ενώ μια σωστή μπαταρία θα αντιστέκεται διατηρώντας και το φορτίο και την τάση π.χ. από τα 13 βόλτ άντε να πέσει στα 12,30 κτλ 
Η δοκιμή θα γίνει σε κάθε μια μπαταρία ξεχωριστά . Μία μπαταρία να μην είναι καλή , παρασέρνει και τις άλλες στην απόδοση

----------


## olorin

Θανάση ,ξέρεις ρώσικα παιδί μου;Που τα βρήκες αυτά;Σ'ευχαριστώ πάντως που βεβαιωθήκαμε ότι είναι σωστά συνδεδεμένες οι μπαταρίες.
Πέτρο, τώρα κατάλαβα τι εννοείς και τι εννοούσαν και τα παιδιά όταν έλεγαν με φορτίο. Πάω να βρω καμιά λάμπα από κανένα ηλεκτρολογίο και επιστρέφω με τα νέα...Μία ερώτηση..*.Θα μετρήσω τη τάση της μπαταρίας όταν είναι πάνω και η λάμπα ή θα αφήσω τη λάμπα λίγη ώρα και μετά θα μετρήσω τάση;*

----------


## olorin

Λοιπόν,μέτρησα όλες τις μπαταρίες με τη λάμπα....Όλες είναι ΟΚ εκτός μίας που από 12,58 έπεσε στα 9,27.Πιο αναλυτικά όλες οι μπαταρίες πριν το φορτίο και μετά:
_12.6_* 11.92 
*_12.7_* 11.89 
*_12.72_* 11.93 
*_12.71_* 11.91
*_12.73_* 11.93 
*_12.73_* 11.93
*_12.74_* 11.95
*_12.74_* 11.95
*_12.71_* 11.91
*_12.73_* 11.92
*_12.72_* 11.92 
*_12.7_* 11.90
*_12.71_* 11.91
*_12.74_* 11.93
*_12.90_* 12.03
*_12.58_* 9.27*

Να σημειώσω ότι μετά τη μετρηση με τη λαμπα,ξαναμέτρησα τη κάθε μπαταρία μόνη της και δεν μου έδειξε την αρχική τιμή της πριν το φορτίο (12,7 κατά μέσο όρο) αλλά 12.6 και σιγά σιγά επανήλθε στην αρχική της τιμή.

*Έβγαλα την κακή μπαταρία και έβαλα μια αλλη νέα.Αλλά πάλι κάνει τα ίδια το UPS!!!*

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> *Θα μετρήσω τη τάση της μπαταρίας όταν είναι πάνω και η λάμπα ή θα αφήσω τη λάμπα λίγη ώρα και μετά θα μετρήσω τάση;*


To 1o θα μετρήσεις* με το φορτίο την πτώση τάσης* (άσε και αρκετό χρόνο π.χ. 1-2 λεπτά ή περισσότερο αν έχεις αμφιβολίες ). 
Και με το δεύτερο γίνεται αλλά είναι πιο δυσανάγνωστο στο να το καταλάβεις .
Από τον πίνακα παραπάνω στο #31 όντως επαληθεύομαι ότι έχεις μια μπαταρία χάλια , και είναι η τελευταία . Που και αν έδειχνε 12.58 χωρίς φορτίο έναντι της προτελευταίας που είναι η καλύτερη . Θα έπρεπε όμως και οι υπόλοιπες μπαταρίες (χωρίς φορτίο ) να δείχνουν 12,90 για να λέγαμε ότι είναι "σούπερ καλές " .
Τεστάρισε και με φορτίο

----------


## olorin

> To 1o θα μετρήσεις* με το φορτίο την πτώση τάσης* (άσε και αρκετό χρόνο π.χ. 1-2 λεπτά ή περισσότερο αν έχεις αμφιβολίες ). 
> Και με το δεύτερο γίνεται αλλά είναι πιο δυσανάγνωστο στο να το καταλάβεις .
> Από τον πίνακα παραπάνω στο #31 όντως επαληθεύομαι ότι έχεις μια μπαταρία χάλια , και είναι η τελευταία . Που και αν έδειχνε 12.58 χωρίς φορτίο έναντι της προτελευταίας που είναι η καλύτερη . Θα έπρεπε όμως και οι υπόλοιπες μπαταρίες (χωρίς φορτίο ) να δείχνουν 12,90 για να λέγαμε ότι είναι "σούπερ καλές " .
> Τεστάρισε και με φορτίο


Πέτρο με μπέρδεψες....
Οι υπογραμισμενες τιμές που εχω στο πίνακα είναι οι τάσεις πριν το φορτίο.Οι μαύρες είναι οι τάσεις με το φορτίο.
Μετά αντικατέστησα τις πιο χαμηλές μπαταρίες με καινούριες πιο μεγάλες (12v ,7.2Ah) αλλά πάλι δεν είδα καμία διαφορά....
Κανονικά , αν και το UPS δεν έχει εσωτερικό πρόβλημα, δεν πρέπει να μου εμφανίζει κάποια στάθμη μπαταρίας στα led του πάνελ;
Αυτό βγάζει μόνο ένα κόκκινο χ....

Μόλις κουμπώσω τις μπαταρίες,χωρίς τα 230V,πέρνει μπροστά ο ανεμιστήρας και αναβει το κόκκινο φωτάκι.
Μόλις κουμπώσω τα 230V , ακούγεται το ρελέ και κανει τα ίδια.
Μόλις ξεκουμπώσω τα 230V ,δεν ακούγεται πάλι κάποιο ρελέ ώστε να πάρει ρεύμα από τις μπαταρίες.
Και στις δύο παραπάνω περιπτώσεις, ρεύμα στην έξοδο του UPS, δεν έχω!!!

----------


## maik65

Για σου Θανάση, μάλλον εσύ μας μπερδεύεις,στο πρώτο ποστ μας γράφεις ότι ρίχνει τον γενικό,τώρα μας λες ότι  Μόλις κουμπώσω τα 230V , ακούγεται το ρελέ και κανει τα ίδια. άρα δεν ρίχνει τον γενικό πια?
Γενικά αυτά τα UPS κάπου είχα διαβάσει παλιά,μετά την αντικατάσταση μπαταριών θέλουν calibration,έχουν δικό τούς software.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Θεμα μπαταριών δεν ειναι σιγουρα.αφου μετρας ανευ φορτιου σωστη ταση.αν ειχε προβλημα θα εμφανιζοταν στην μεταγωγη σε μπαταριες.
Θαναση μαλλον εχεις καψει κατι.ισως μια ασφαλεια.ψαξε καλα ολο το κυκλωμα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Θεμα μπαταριών δεν ειναι σιγουρα.αφου μετρας ανευ φορτιου σωστη ταση.


Στο #15 στα led για την κατάσταση της μπαταρίας ,ανάβει μόλις ένα , και με χωρίς φορτίο.
δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι όπως παρακάτω? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgRrMpzKYmw

Και κάτι άλλο που αναφέρει εδώ (προς τέρψη)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/APC_Smart-UPS



> SmartSlot cards remain powered by the battery even when the UPS is switched off, allowing the UPS to be remotely cold-started even in a power loss situation (providing the network infrastructure is still powered up and functioning). *The cards will also continue to work for a short while after the UPS has been switched off either manually or due to a low battery condition.*


και παρακάτω κάποιες οδηγίες σωστής εγκατάστασης αλλαγής μπαταριών?
http://www.upsbatterycenter.ca/apc-s...l-battery-pack

----------


## vasilimertzani

Πετρο οντως ετσι δειχνει.αφου ομως τις μετραει και δειχνουν κοντα στην ταση λειτουργιας δεν εχει προβλημα.ισως καποια βραχυκυκλωμενη μπαταρια να του σβησει αμεσως μολις χασει την παροχη αλλα οσο δεν εχει φορτιο θα αναβει κανονικα.
Πιστευω τοποθετησε λαθος τις μπαταριες και εκαψε κατι.

----------

